# NCAA Tournament 2nd Round Game Thread (Thursday)



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Thursday 3/17/2011 Official Basketball Game Thread*

Talk About Thursday Games Here


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: Thursday 3/17/2011 Official Basketball Game Thread*

http://kenpom.com/fanmatch.php?d=2011-03-17


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

12:15 pm Clemson #12 West Virginia #5 CBS - HD National 
12:40 pm Old Dominion #9 Butler #8 truTV 

1:40 pm Morehead St. #13 Louisville #4 TBS 
2:10 pm Penn St. #10 Temple #7 TNT 
2:45 pm Princeton #13 Kentucky #4 CBS - HD National 
3:10 pm UNC-Asheville #16 Pittsburgh #1 truTV 
4:10 pm Richmond #12 Vanderbilt #5 TBS 
4:40 pm Northern Colo. #15 San Diego St. #2 TNT 

6:50 pm UC Santa Barb. #15 Florida #2 TBS 
7:15 pm Wofford #14 BYU #3 CBS - HD National 
7:20 pm Bucknell #14 Connecticut #3 TNT 
7:27 pm Belmont #13 Wisconsin #4 truTV 

9:20 pm Michigan St. #10 UCLA #7 TBS 
9:45 pm Gonzaga #11 St. John's (N.Y.) #6 CBS - HD National 
9:50 pm Missouri #11 Cincinnati #6 TNT 
9:57 pm Utah St. #12 Kansas St. #5 truTV 

http://www.ncaa.com/mmod/player/console.html


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

WVU better get their offense in gear.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Come on WVU. Don't **** my bracket up from the get-go.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Seems like Clemson's pressure has WVU playing faster than they want to...not to mention Clemson scoring at will right now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The thing about WVU is they will bang you for 40 minutes. They are a hard team to blow out.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man, this Butler-ODU game I really hate this matchup. I thought they both had Sweet Sixteen potential and now they are playing each other.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Butler/ODU underway...should be a good one.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Old Dominion leading Butler 9-6 early.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> Man, this Butler-ODU game I really hate this matchup. I thought they both had Sweet Sixteen potential and now they are playing each other.


I feel the same way.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

WVU is right back in it. Big shots by Jonnie West and Kevin Jones got them back in the ball game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Clemson takes control again, leads by 8 late in the half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

WVU ends the half on a 9-0 run and ties the game at 40.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

West Virginia is a resilient team though. I like their chances in the second half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Anybody else noticing that the volume on CBS is much louder than that on TruTV?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Tie game after a strong finish to the half for WVU. We'll see in the next half how much gas Clemson has with their pressure.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Basel said:


> WVU ends the half on a 9-0 run and ties the game at 40.


CBS is way too loud. I had to turn it down.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

ODU up 2 at the half..


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

I wonder how long Ernie Johnson, Kenny Smith, and Sir Charles have been watching college basketball?? Anyone want to take a guess?? Less then 3 weeks??


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

I know its the first day, but I hate this schedule so far. Call me spoiled, but I'm used to the live-in game action at halftime. With this current set up, only the late, late games (9 PM starts) look to have at least 1 game still going on when the others are at halftime. Bring back the live-look ins!!


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Mazzulla just falling on the ground at random and they're calling fouls on Clemson...


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

I like Clemson's hi-lo game. Seems like they're getting better looks than WVU.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Clemson looks tired. Those teams are banging out there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Louisville looks to have some jitters in this game so far.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

WVU continuing to tackle people...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Four point play opportunity for West Virginia. Could stretch this to nine. And Bryant makes it. 9-point lead.

West Virginia has outscored Clemson 21-3 since the first half.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Harper and Faried dominating in the first 3 and a half minutes. 7-0 start for Morehead.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

West Virginia taking care of business.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You guys couldn't have possibly watched Clemson this year and thought they would be physical enough for the Mountaineers. This is how Bob Huggins teams have always played. Get in the weight room son.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Wow, Louisville can NOT get on the board... Morehead State doesn't look great on offense, but they're everywhere on defense.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Louisville is so sloppy. No points five minutes into the game.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Jesus i think i saw every miss shot in the book. Airball 3, missed layups, missed putbacks, missed FTs...thanks Lville.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I hope Faried somehow slips out of the lottery, and the Grizzlies grab him.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Morehead St. exploding quicker then Rick Pitino in the back of a restaurant,


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How many layups has Louisville missed?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Morehead St. exploding quicker then Rick Pitino in the back of a restaurant,


Thought it was funny Pitino going up against a place called Morehead.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Butler up 1 with 13 minutes to go. Nored just hit a 3.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

This Butler-ODU game has been back n forth all game...it's gonna go down to the wire, i feel it.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I have not seen a lead of greater then 2 in the Butler-ODU game. Solid game.

The 8-9 seeds are on eof the few things that is "strong" about that region.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Louisville back to within 6 (once down 13)


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Get a ****ing haircut Mickelson.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Doesn't Kicili look like Zangief? This dude cracks me up when I see him, strong as a damn bull.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

West Virginia went into stall ball too soon. The game is not over.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Wow, Pepper just put Clemson away in about eight seconds.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dalton Pepper seals this game for WVU. Let's go.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dalton Pepper forcing three turnovers in a row. WOW.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

LOL, Pepper with the hat trick. Crazy!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Temple down 9 early. I just couldn't pick a Fran Dunphy coached team. Every year even with a favorite this guy can't get it done.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JR Smith's brother Chris plays and looks exactly like him.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Clemson can never seem to put together a complete game. They'll look great for awhile and inevitably fall apart.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well, I hope Morehead State enjoyed it, they are gonna get blown out in the second half. They let Louisville get back in the game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

West Virginia moves on.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

A four-point lead feels like an eight-point lead in this Butler-ODU game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man, Butler will fight you for every inch. I was shocked that all the analysts refused to even talk about last year's National Runner-Up.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Furious rally by ODU. Great defense, and their rebounding is finally coming into play.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, this game is certainly living up to its promise.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

No timeouts for ODU. Three for Butler. 36 seconds left.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I will say as somebody who has the next two days off, I'm glad they're televising all of the games this year. That's a big step up from the "coverage" type thing they've done in the past. 

This ODU-Butler game is a good one.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

These teams have competed so hard.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

ODU reminds me of the Memphis Grizzlies. It wouldn't surprise me if they shot 21 percent as a team from three-point range.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Wowzers.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Butler wins at the Buzzer.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess Howard got that off, but it was really close


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

That was awesome...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

There goes my bracket.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Butler Bulldogs beat ODU. I guess Cousin Sal lost his buzzer beater prediction in the first two hours of the tournament.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Sir Patchwork said:


> There goes my bracket.


had ODU going pretty far eh? :krazy:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

ODU lost the game at the boards. Good game though, 2 for 2 in my bracket


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> had ODU going pretty far eh? :krazy:


Nah, had them losing to Pitt, but I didn't want to lose a game this early. Can't really be too upset though, I don't even follow college hoops.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

You don't want to be in a close game with Butler, they just won't beat themselves. The legend of Brad Stevens continues to grow.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Nah, had them losing to Pitt, but I didn't want to lose a game this early. Can't really be too upset though, I don't even follow college hoops.


I filled out two brackets (I know, I know...) and had ODU beating Pitt in the second round.

Number of seconds I watched ODU this season: 0


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I had Butler. I watched them beat the crap out of UW-Milwaukee in Milwaukee for the Horizon League, I knew they could beat ODU in D.C. Heck Butler beat them back in '07 in the tournament.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

HKF said:


> I had Butler. I watched them beat the crap out of UW-Milwaukee in Milwaukee for the Horizon League, I knew they could beat ODU in D.C. Heck Butler beat them back in '07 in the tournament.


Yep, that's why I chose Butler this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Awesome finish with Butler.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Number of seconds I watched ODU this season: 0


I couldn't name 5 players in college basketball. I filled out a bracket because my friend asked me to join his league and I picked mostly favorites, which is why it's irritating that one of the maybe 3-4 nonfavorites I picked (9 over 8, 3 over 2 type of upsets) is already wrong.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

ODU would have had a better chance advancing if you gave them say the 10 seed Penn State got. They got jobbed by the committee, because personally with the kind of season Butler had I thought they would be an 11 seed. Sometimes the committee does this, put good non-power conference teams together to have them knock each other out.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

HKF said:


> ODU would have had a better chance advancing if you gave them say the 10 seed Penn State got. They got jobbed by the committee, because personally with the kind of season Butler had I thought they would be an 11 seed. *Sometimes the committee does this, put good non-power conference teams together to have them knock each other out*.


The NIT did that too this year, put a bunch of mid-majors against each other to knock them out: Kent state @ St. Mary's, Fairfield @ Colorado state, Vermont @ Cleveland state, Dayton @ Charleston. Granted there were more automatic qualifiers then normal this year but thats still a lot of middie vs. middie games, half of which could've been seeded elsewhere to avoid it.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Morehead not going away.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Siva has been absolutely horrible. Stupid turnovers, bad fouls.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Penn State and Temple game is back and forth, too. Game on TNT


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow, still sloppy passing from Louisville.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Kentucky and Princeton tied at 20 with 5:50 to go in the first half.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Louisville on the ropes. Morehead St. = cinderella story this year?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Let me find out Morehead might win this ball game.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Morehead going to kill my bracket early


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Agreed on Dunphy sucking at this time of year. However, he received a great draw...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mike Marra has all these wide open looks and seems afraid. He looks exactly like he did in the Big East title game.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HKF said:


> You guys couldn't have possibly watched Clemson this year and thought they would be physical enough for the Mountaineers. This is how Bob Huggins teams have always played. Get in the weight room son.


I did. In games with point spreads around a pick 'em I tend to go with what Gottlieb thinks. He liked Clemson so I tried it. Hopefully Kentucky bails me out.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Four good games going right now.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Jennings dominating inside and Siva creating open looks. Louisville back on top.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Princeton is not going away.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

HKF said:


> Four good games going right now.


Ya, I need a picture within a picture within a picture within a picture.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Beautiful move by Siva.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pitt is just dominating the glass.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Morehead with a chance to tie or win the game.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Gotta love all these close games.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Holy ****!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow again.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Onions


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Demonte Harper just hit a 3. Louisville down 1.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Harper!!!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

That's a bracket buster.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

What a shot!! Lets see what Lville can draw up, still a lot of time to get a decent shot from half court.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Bracket done


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

WOW. Louisville got robbed. How come it wasn't a foul?


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Suck on that Pitino.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Morehead State knocks out Louisville and I lose a sweet sixteen team. Good grief.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Atleast Louisville and these top seeds that lose can say they lost in the 2nd round and not the 1st round lol


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ahhh, still think there could've been a call there. Nice win for Morehead.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

All ball.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

HKF said:


> Morehead State knocks out Louisville and I lose a sweet sixteen team. Good grief.


I had louisville going to the finals.. so i dont feel too bad for you.. I loved them going into this tourney and i didnt see this letdown coming on


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm 0 for 3 so far. These rounds really don't matter, just need to keep the elite 8 in tact.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. Louisville loses.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Thank God the play was called according to college basketball rules. In the NBA, that would have been a foul 100 out of 100 times even though it was a clean block.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

These games have been awesome so far.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That was no foul. The other team from Kentucky is also struggling. The Madness has begun.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

C'mon Talor Battle, put me on the board.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> These games have been awesome so far.


Says the guy who said College ball is trash. You shouldn't even be showing your face in here.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Morehead State is a very good team... not that surprised. Kenneth Faried is a bear on the boards.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

HB said:


> Says the guy who said College ball is trash. You shouldn't even be showing your face in here.


I watch the world series too. Enjoying a sport for a week every year doesn't speak well of it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Temple-Penn State a one point game, under a minute.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Good call on the final play - all ball.

Once again Pitino is finished early.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Back and forth they go in Tucson. These two teams are playing a lot better than I expected. 3 out of the first 4 games are going to come down to the last possession. Good stuff.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh dude..what the hell Penn State is doing?


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Oh dude..what the hell Penn State is doing?


Poor effort by Battle. He was looking to draw a foul but there were too many trees.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I have not been watching much of the game (saw UK was up 13-2), but what happened to make it so close -34-33 at the half. Can Princeotn hang for another half for those who were watching?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Temple has foul to give. Dammit, my quest for perfection is over within 3 games.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Battle What A ****ing Three Ball. Damn


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Yikes. He shot that from Phoenix.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Talor Battle ties it up.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Talor Battle. ONIONS!

This tournament is sick.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Battle for the Tie .......Gooooooooooooooooddddddddddddddd I love you Kevin Harlan


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Battle from the parking lot.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I have not been watching much of the game (saw UK was up 13-2), but what happened to make it so close -34-33 at the half. Can Princeotn hang for another half for those who were watching?


Princeton is 5-5 from three.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Unbelievable.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

****, I'm 0 for 4 lol.

This is great.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Temple wins it on Juan Fernandez's shot.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Another great ending.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Top this


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Another great finish. Looks like Asheville is back within five of Pitt too


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

WOW..

3 buzzer beaters already


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

We've seen 3 game winning shots under 5 seconds in four games.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

2 wins, 2 loss for my bracket.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I am going to be tired out by the time Syracuse plays at 10:00 tomorrow night.

Dunphy finally wins!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Princeton doesn't take transfers?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

No matter the seed Pitt plays because they are so bad offensively, the other team is always in the game in the tournament. They never seem to blow anyone out.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Princeton has the lead. This tournament was so different because the only teams that clearly had inferior opponents were the 1 and 2 seeds.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Kentucky on the ropes.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Princeton up five. Both Kentucky teams can be out by 5:30 Day 1


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Kentucky on the ropes.


Today could very well be the dark day in the State of Kentucky.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Glad I switched from Penn State to Temple at the last second in my bracket.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Today could very well be the dark day in the State of Kentucky.


Morehead State is also from Kentucky though.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Loooking at BBF bracket, there so many people tied at 1st and 2nd place, lol. No one got all 4 games concluded right.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

croco said:


> Morehead State is also from Kentucky though.


Are they as popular program as Louisville and Kentucky? I doubt it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Princeton is taking advantage of Kentucky's youth.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Coach Cal you aint a good coach.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Kentucky with the big response.


----------



## 154rambo (Mar 17, 2011)

Got my fingers crossed for Northern Colorado. Definitely the biggest upset on my bracket! lol


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Some great passing by Kentucky.


----------



## 154rambo (Mar 17, 2011)

Lynx said:


> Loooking at BBF bracket, there so many people tied at 1st and 2nd place, lol. No one got all 4 games concluded right.


Yep! That's how it's looking in the bracket group I'm in also.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's amazing to me that San Diego State has never won an NCAA game.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> Coach Cal you aint a good coach.


Does this always get thrown into the ring when they are in danger of losing a game?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

One possession game in Tampa.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Man, Brandon Knight can't buy a bucket today.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tied in Tampa.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Onions!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Nice iso play from Kentucky


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Another game winning shot under 5 seconds today? I mean this is incredible. Four within the first five finishes of the tournament.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

And then he hits the biggest shot of the game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kentucky isn't a good team


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kentucky got bailed out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

4/5 so far. Crazy first day. Wow.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kentucky and West Virginia game should be a gem!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pitt is finally extending the lead.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> Kentucky isn't a good team


Yeah, they are woeful. How Kentucky could win the SEC tournament no one will ever know.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Pretty incredible how Steve Fisher has been at SDSU with only three tournament appearances and zero wins, and now they're the No. 2 seed with a two-loss season.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The big winner today could be Kansas - there road to the elite 8 just became alot easier.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

croco said:


> Yeah, they are woeful. How Kentucky could win the SEC tournament no one will ever know.


sarcasm I see. Let's see how they fare against WVU


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Must Vanderbilt be a fraud every single season. Unbelievable.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I predicted a Richmond vs. Morehead St. 2nd round matchup. Hope this really happens


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Richmond is blocking shots all over the place.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I told you guys about Kentucky. Should've bet a lump sum on that spread.
As far as Vanderbilt, they did go to Sweet 16 that one year.
I think next season will be theirs, everyone is pretty much coming back, if Taylor does as well I think they have a chance as a top 5-10 team.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

SDSU on a 13-0 run.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Vanderbilt is looking like they are going to lose again. First Siena, then Murray State and now Richmond.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Clean block, ****ty call.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Another horrible foul call. That is a block.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Another awful call. These blocks are all good.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

The way things are going today, odds are 100% that Vandy will now hit a 3.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kevin Anderson with the fadeaway. Vanderbilt is going down.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Lol what is Vandy doing?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Vanderbilt goes down in round one again. This team sucks. Every frickin' year.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Yes my 12 vs. 13 matchup will happen


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I am surprised someone hasn't come around with the big money for Chris Mooney. The guy can definitely coach. If I were NC State I think he'd be high on my list, but they'll probably think they can get Rick Barnes or someone with a similarly big rep. Plus he's too much like Sendek, and the State fans hated him for reasons I never understood.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

P to the Wee said:


> Yes my 12 vs. 13 matchup will happen


Haha, nice job man.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Kansas road to the elite 8 just got much easier. Their sweet 16 game will be the winner between Morehead St/Richmond. Ha.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I was so tempted to take Richmond to advance from all the 12 seeds. Damn you, Vandy.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Kansas road to the elite 8 just got much easier. Their sweet 16 game will be the winner between Morehead St/Richmond. Ha.


They will lose to the Illinois Fighting Illini :laugh:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Richmond isn't a team you dream of facing, if they get things to go their way they are extremely dangerous.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

They couldn't get a better shot than that?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> They will lose to the Illinois Fighting Illini :laugh:


Baha.. if we even get by UNLV.. I do, however, hope it all happens..

BTW I'm going to the United Center for the games tomorrow.. gf won tickets from Sprint (her work) for the weekend.. too bad we cant go on Sunday.. hope to find some scalpers or someone to buy em off us for Sunday..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Damn you, Vandy...Damn you


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Belmont will also knock off Wisconsin.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

P to the Wee said:


> Belmont will also knock off Wisconsin.


:yes:


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I never watch college basketball but I'm usually good at this bracket stuff. I had Butler in the championship game last year, except I had them winning


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This is first time in 3 years, I predicted three games wrong. Just hoping my Final Four remains safe


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This really sucks. There are three games I want to watch all at the same time. BYU/Wofford, UConn/Bucknell and Belmont/Wisconsin.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rundles is a good player. He showed it last year against Wisconsin.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol does Fredette still play on this team?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

A lot of people picking Belmont for this game. We'll see if they can live up to the billing.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> This really sucks. There are three games I want to watch all at the same time. BYU/Wofford, UConn/Bucknell and Belmont/Wisconsin.


Get a splitter for your cable and 2 more TV's like i did and you're set. Step yo game up, HKF. :laugh: 

Seriously tho, it's been awesome my living room is like a sports bar right now.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

HKF said:


> This really sucks. There are three games I want to watch all at the same time. BYU/Wofford, UConn/Bucknell and Belmont/Wisconsin.


I have the same problem with the 9 games. I'd like to watch all 4 of them, because all 4 could be good.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

TV, Firefox, Internet explorer


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

What HB said.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great tourney so far. Some major upsets, I sure as heck didn't see louisville losing in the 1st round.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rather Unique said:


> Get a splitter for your cable and 2 more TV's like i did and you're set. Step yo game up, HKF. :laugh:
> 
> Seriously tho, it's been awesome my living room is like a sports bar right now.


I'm all messed up here. I'm just not built to watch 3 competitive games going on simultaneously.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Add iPhone to that list.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kentucky vs WV should be a great game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I wish Erin Andrews was a sideline reporter for one these games. Sigh..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That's a bad call against Rundels.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

My gawd..Belmont! Inside out game...please.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

BYU is just not that good without Davies and I think they were overrated before his departure.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, BYU really is a one man team.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

These evening games SUCK big time!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

P to the Wee said:


> Belmont will also knock off Wisconsin.


Too many talking heads are agreeing on this upset. Thats recipe for a Wisconsin win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wofford can't hit a free throw.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Funny seeing Wofford miss these free throws. They made all of them against College of Charleston.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fredette from DEEP.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

You gotta give it to Fredette, he's a gamer. He brings it in the biggest of games, despite being the main focus of defenses.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Belmont needs a timeout.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The funny thing about this new setup, I love the Matt Winer, Seth Davis, Steve Smith, Tom Crean grouping. As much as I love Charles, he should not be here. He doesn't even offer any real analysis. He just spits out his NBA talking points.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Steve Smith has chemistry with anyone. He's just a likeable dude. Barkley is pretty bad, he hasn't really made a good point all day.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HKF said:


> Damn, BYU really is a one man team.


Yeah when dumbass Verne said they were more than just Jimmer I immediately estimated how old he was...


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

UConn looking really good out there. I know its just Bucknell but the way they are playing they are going to make a run in this tournament.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kemba Walker just dominating the game.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

What is with these mormons cheering - I thought that was against their honour code.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Nice burst from Jimmer


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Looks like we are getting a few quiet hours here as the 2/3/4 seeds are taking care of business.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's kind of interesting that in this era of basketball, I don't see teams trying to blow out the 16, 15 seeds like they used to. I remember when teams like Kentucky and Arkansas in the 90's would just press the lower seed into submission and get the game over by halftime. A lot of teams like playing low possession basketball (who are favorites). I am kind of confused as to why.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Well Wisconsin/Belmont should still be a good one even though I think Wisconsin will prevail.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> It's kind of interesting that in this era of basketball, I don't see teams trying to blow out the 16, 15 seeds like they used to. I remember when teams like Kentucky and Arkansas in the 90's would just press the lower seed into submission and get the game over by halftime. A lot of teams like playing low possession basketball (who are favorites). I am kind of confused as to why.


There are some pretty solid 15 seeds though, like Wofford
16 seeds are trash but there are some very good lower seed teams, and some not so good high seeds.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Wisconsin has Belmont right where they want them.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Belmont down 10 and it don't look good.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Everybody in my bracket was buying the Belmont hype.

.....meanwhile Fredette dominating.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Being down 10 to Wisconsin is like being down 30 to anyone else. Looks like I'll be losing two sweet 16 picks with risky picks Gonzaga & Michigan stare still to play. I could be done before the first day even ends.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Belmont's offensive possessions are annoying to watch. Good lord..


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Intentional? Wow.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Full court pressure from Belmont for rest of the game


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh yeah bitch... COME ON BELMONT!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man the three point shot in college basketball. It can get you back into a ball game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Magnusson with another huge basket for BYU.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wonder how many guys talk **** to BYU players about this honor code crap. "Hey if you're not going to **** your girlfriend do you mind if I do?"


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Jesus if i knew Wooford was gonna miss this many shots, including FTs, i wouldn't have picked their ass. Psh. What a terrible shooting night.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rather Unique said:


> Jesus if i knew Wooford was gonna miss this many shots, including FTs, i wouldn't have picked their ass. Psh. What a terrible shooting night.


Wofford did this last year versus Wisconsin. They play great defense, but they can't put the ball in the basket. That's why I wanted College of Charleston to beat them in the SoCon tourney.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This evening has been a big let down after the flurry of great games this afternoon


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

NBATV then


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Wofford did this last year versus Wisconsin. They play great defense, but they can't put the ball in the basket. That's why I wanted College of Charleston to beat them in the SoCon tourney.


Yeah, they ran some good stuff in that game too..then i checked their numbers and although they don't take too many they were like top 5 in the country in 3 Point FG%. Then today they can't shoot a lick. Never again. :laugh: 



Diable said:


> This evening has been a big let down after the flurry of great games this afternoon


late night games should be good..stay tuned.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Diable said:


> This evening has been a big let down after the flurry of great games this afternoon


Not that unexpected however - it was 2/3 seeds against lower level competition. The games that were close this afternoon were a 4/4/5/7/8

Although the way that Wisconin has handled Belmont, and UConn thrashed Bucknell was surprising.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn who would have though that Belmont's best chance in all of their tournament appearances would have been in '08 against Duke. When they were saying they play 11 guys, I was shocked that they don't press. What's the point of playing that many players if you don't use the depth to wear down your opponents.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

There are some fat dudes playing for Michigan State and UCLA.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

UCLA all over Michigan State


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is the scary part of Missouri.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Michigan State looks quite ugly today. Come on Izzo, get your team together.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Michigan state and Louisville will mess up my first day picks


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

This is when the country gets introduced to Sam Dower. Soft Z-Bo like touch.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Does he have the soft Zach D?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I still don't understand why Gonzaga was not better this year. I have heard good things about Dower and they had a good returning cast led by Harris, Gray and Sacre. 

Sure Bouldin was a big loss, but given normal player progression this team should have been quite a bit higher then an 11. What happened?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Just read that Kyrie will play in the opener tommorow. Ruh-Roh.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I still don't understand why Gonzaga was not better this year. I have heard good things about Dower and they had a good returning cast led by Harris, Gray and Sacre.
> 
> Sure Bouldin was a big loss, but given normal player progression this team should have been quite a bit higher then an 11. What happened?


From what i saw, they had PG issues early along with Elias Harris not being 100% and their bigs can be pretty soft.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn UCLA is up 18.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I guess there are flops in college ball too.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gonzaga is a bad matchup for St. John's.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

It's hard to live up to the early games, but damn, can these games atleast stay interesting until well into the 2nd half? UCLA running away with it and Gonzaga looking to do the same.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Michigan State sucks, smh


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

love all the "experts" that thought Belmont was gonna beat Wisconsin


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> It's hard to live up to the early games, but damn, can these games atleast stay interesting until well into the 2nd half? UCLA running away with it and Gonzaga looking to do the same.


There is 28 minutes left in the Johnnies game - have you watched a college game before today?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

St Johns is terrible. They take too many bad shots.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> There is 28 minutes left in the Johnnies game - have you watched a college game before today?


Nope


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

This team is different from past Zags teams. They excel at team defense. Lavin's team looks to lack IQ.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Does he have the soft Zach D?


Right now, yes. But, unlike Zach he actually cares and wants to improve. Its not effort, its a lack of fundamentals.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I still don't understand why Gonzaga was not better this year. I have heard good things about Dower and they had a good returning cast led by Harris, Gray and Sacre.
> 
> Sure Bouldin was a big loss, but given normal player progression this team should have been quite a bit higher then an 11. What happened?


Guard play was horrible until Carter and Stockton figured things out mid-way through conference play. That, and Harris was nagged by injuries a lot of the year.

It was an expected "down year" by most Zag fans.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Damn shame Zaga is up, had them losing that game.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> Damn shame Zaga is up, had them losing that game.


Don't quit your day job.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Haha I knew that would get a response. I do know one thing, UNC is a much better team than your Zags. Peace!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Gonzaga dominating this game.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Lookin like I'm going 0fer in the night session. NICE!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I would love for Syracuse to be the team to knock off UNC, but Washington will finish them off first.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

What the hell happened to Lesley Visser?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> Haha I knew that would get a response. I do know one thing, UNC is a much better team than your Zags. Peace!


O Rly?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> What the hell happened to Lesley Visser?


She's just trying out a new do.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> What the hell happened to Lesley Visser?


She is notoriously into plastic surgery trying to stop the aging. Seriously, if you're a sideline reporter for 20 years, you're eventually gonna get old.

And what a block by Josh Smith of UCLA.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> O Rly?


You dispute it? Hahahahaha.

I saw JN's post but I'll ignore it, Syracuse has enough problems of their own.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> You dispute it? Hahahahaha.
> 
> I saw JN's post but I'll ignore it, Syracuse has enough problems of their own.


Harrison Barnes is the next Kobe....:clown:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> What the hell happened to Lesley Visser?


This may have been the beginning of the surgeries for her...

In June 1993, Visser suffered a jogging accident in New York's Central Park in which she broke her hip and skidded face-first across the pavement.[8] She required surgery on her face and hip and in 2006 she required an artificial hip replacement.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lesley_Visser


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

23AJ said:


> This may have been the beginning of the surgeries for her...
> 
> In June 1993, Visser suffered a jogging accident in New York's Central Park in which she broke her hip and skidded face-first across the pavement.[8] She required surgery on her face and hip and in 2006 she required an artificial hip replacement.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lesley_Visser


Atleast Dick Stockton still thinks she's bomb.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

ST Johns right back in the game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Harrison Barnes is the next Kobe....:clown:


Hey its your words not mine. I see you skipped that thread though, lol don't worry I am waiting for you to pop back in so I can quote all the amazing stuff you said about the team and the player.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HB said:


> You dispute it? Hahahahaha.
> 
> I saw JN's post but I'll ignore it, Syracuse has enough problems of their own.


So responding to something is ignoring it. That`s HB logic for you.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Maybe I spoke to soon, Zags knocking down that three ball is killing the zone defense.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Stand up for yourself you pansy.


Back and forth(s) get old after a while.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Does Dwight Hardy chew on rocks or does he have a hair lip?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> Back and forth(s) get old after a while.


....when your not good at them.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Michigan State with a spurt, but it feels a little too little too late.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> ....when your not good at them.


Or your team is better


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Michigan State with a spurt, *but it feels a little too little too late.*


most def.

C'mon Johnnies make my night!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> Or your team is better


Whats your affiliation with UNC?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Loyalist


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Mizzou can't get a stop to save their life...or a rebound for that matter.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How is this a seven point game in Tampa? The way UCLA has been playing it feels like they should be leading by 30.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

After a mostly exciting day session, the night session has been a downer. Mich state & Mizzou both had nice comebacks to make their game somewhat interesting, bit I think too late for both teams.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Yancy Gates just broke Mizzou's back w/ a 3ball


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Uh oh. UCLA leaving the door open for Michigan St.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HB said:


> Back and forth(s) get old after a while.


The ironic thing is you started one earlier in the thread with Gonzaga.

If you were not able to get involved in back and forth`s you would have no role here. Its not like you have ever posted an intelligent or thought provoking point. 

Your lack of knowledge of college basketball despite all your posts never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UCLA in the midst of an epic choke?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Man UCLA...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Huge missed free throw by Lucas.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> The ironic thing is you started one earlier in the thread with Gonzaga.
> 
> If you were not able to get involved in back and forth`s you would have no role here. Its not like you have ever posted an intelligent or thought provoking point.
> 
> Your lack of knowledge of college basketball despite all your posts never ceases to amaze me.


Yawn! 

If this is where I start arguing trying to prove to you that I do know something about the game, sorry man I am not buying it. I'd advise before you jump into arguments you know nothing about, you might want to do yourself a favor and do some research on why me and zagsfan are going at it (in jest by the way)

We watch for different reasons, you love the numbers, I am concerned with who will be playing on the next level.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> Loyalist


lol. Bandwagon jumper. :clown:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big time rebound by Tyler Honeycutt.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks like UCLA will survive to play Florida in Tampa on Sunday.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

WOW, UCLA is choking something fierce.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Appling hits but why the hell they been taking so long to get shots up. jeez.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow at this game.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

UCLA continues to choke. Michigan State will get a chance to atleast tie it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Now UCLA has no timeouts left. This has been a bizarre tourney game, I swear.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

LOL UCLA 29-45 from the foul line. Yuck! If they were only 32-45 the game would be over.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

It's got to be Lucas time.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't like that travel call, not that it really matters.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UCLA survives after squandering a huge lead. Pac-10 was a garbage league all year.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Yep Pac 10 is garbage this season in hoops, surprised UCLA even won this game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Charles must have no shame, because he'd know how badly he's embarrassing himself if he did.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Can someone give Reggie Miller a rulebook, so he can read up on the college rules on the day off tomorrow??


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This joint thing so far has been a disaster. Their online experience has been great though


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

HB said:


> This joint thing so far has been a disaster. Their online experience has been great though



Putting NBA personalities in the college game when they'd only watched like 3 weeks of it, is a disaster. I've only watched like 5 minutes combined of this Utah state Kansas state game and already heard Miller botch two calls because he didn't know the college rules.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So the K.State logo was modeled after the Thundercats or was it vice versa?


----------

